# I propose a Change for the NFL! who's w/ me? Feel Free to Add you own Ideas.



## themanwiththeplan (Jan 27, 2012)

Ive been a long time nfl fan and have always thought somethings needed to be changed or at the least would be good for their revenue and our entertainment. 

i propose:

1) More games/a longer season

idk exactly if there should be MORE GAMES played by each team or if each team should get more bye weeks to stretch out the season but something is in order. season seems way too short every year. yes i realize football is a brutal/dangerous sport (compared to baseball and basketball which have remarkably longer seasons) but i think either granting each team more bye weeks or extending the number of games each team plays a year would be fine.

i think if they go from each team playing 16 games a year to 25 it would fantastic. it would force teams to have a more solid roster by having to play the 2nd strings for either whole games or in rotation (like they do in basketball where the starters start...they come off for an extended period while the bench gives them time to rest, etc)

i say thats a win-win for everyone. we get more football...the nfl and the teams make more $$$ by selling more tickets to more games and selling more merch, etc. plus it would drop the price of a ticket to the game as there are more games to go to. now its more expensive because each team gets only 8 home games a year. 

2. games on days other than SUN/MON with the occasional thursday game. 

why not have a game on tues/wed and/or friday/sat every wk. not a bunch of games but just 1. schedules could be set up like they are in basketball/baseball instead of the same old format of all the games on sunday with 1 on monday. leaves too much of a gap during the rest of the wk. if they extend the amount of games played but dont want to extend how long it takes to play that many games in a year then this is the solution where each team may play twice per wk. etc. once again...forcing them to have a deep roster as the 2nd strings will get more playing time. 

3. throw away the overtime rules and either...play out a whole 15 min quarter or do like basketball and play a 5min (or whatever amount of time) quarter. ive never liked the sudden death format. its cheap. ask steeler fans who seen the broncos win the game in 1 play. the playoff overtime rules arent much better than the standard overtime rules. i think its better they play out a quarter (or short quarter) and if its still tied play another quarter until theres a clear winner. its much more fair to everyone.

4. numbering the amount of challenges a team gets. i think its unfair as there are some cases where the refs CONSTANTLY blow calls and if they are wrong it should be fixed. period. 


thats all i really got. what do you guys think would be good changes for the nfl and its fans?


----------



## Blaze Master (Jan 27, 2012)

i really like #2. i have always thought that there should be an evening game on fri. and maybe a couple games on sat.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Jan 27, 2012)

Blaze Master said:


> i really like #2. i have always thought that there should be an evening game on fri. and maybe a couple games on sat.


thank you! now how do we present this to the NFL!? id really like to see some of these changes take place.


----------



## dsmer (Jan 27, 2012)

although i agree 100% on your proposal, I dont think its gonna happen. Im not sure why but im sure they have there reasons why the season is so short. Billions of dollars are made every year from the nfl, so im sure if there was another way for them to make more they would have done it already. I like the idea of having more bye weeks, but thats alot of down time for teams. Even with 1 bye week the team goes 2 weeks without a game. thats alot of time to loose momentum/ or get lazy even though there practicing. I know when i played football ,if i didnt play for a while i saw a big difference in playing ability. I also think overtime should be played a full quarter to make it fair.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 27, 2012)

I think every time they drop a ball, miss a tackle, throw a pick they should have $10,000 deducted from their paycheck and given to a random fan in the stands.


----------



## ...... (Jan 28, 2012)

I think refs should be fined for poor decision making/blown calls and in big game changing situations they should review penalties from the booth.


----------



## heyYousGuys (Jan 28, 2012)

Blaze Master said:


> i really like #2. i have always thought that there should be an evening game on fri. and maybe a couple games on sat.


No Saturday or Friday. That's college gameday for me and I don't have a DVR


----------



## gamebreaker81 (Jan 29, 2012)

Pass interference being a 15 yard penalty I'm sick of seeing game changing 50 yard penalties on ticky tack interference calls. Also allow more contact for defensive backs on wide receivers. I understand offense drives the league but to me defense has no chance defending receivers anymore. Change these rules immediately. The league implemented the no contact beyond 5 yards because the patriots malested colts receivers and bill polian being the head of competition committees changes rules to help Peyton manning


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Jan 29, 2012)

they should review challenges from the upstairs booth! i think that would be great to have a ref in a booth upstairs with multiple tv's and camera angles to review plays. i bet you challenges would take half the time they do now. 

also when theres a suspect penalty it should be something that can be challenged because too often flags get called when in reality they werent penalties. idk how many times ive seen that.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 30, 2012)

1. Since kickoff returns have been eliminated, why not make it interesting and award points for kickers that make it through the uprights?.
2. Defensive players rushing an opposing QB must say "excuse me" when crossing the line of scrimmage.
3. The defenseless receiver rule should now apply to running backs. In fact, if they aren't looking you can't hit them at all.
4. No jamming receivers off the line anymore.

There, that should promote more offense for the new European NFL.

Or how about simply changing everything back to the way it was prior to the Tom Brady rule?. Because the game I see doesn't look much like football anymore.

lol


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Jan 30, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> 1. Since kickoff returns have been eliminated, why not make it interesting and award points for kickers that make it through the uprights?.
> 2. Defensive players rushing an opposing QB must say "excuse me" when crossing the line of scrimmage.
> 3. The defenseless receiver rule should now apply to running backs. In fact, if they aren't looking you can't hit them at all.
> 4. No jamming receivers off the line anymore.
> ...


nice sarcasm


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Had to add this one:

http://aol.sportingnews.com/nfl/story/2012-01-20/rams-playing-in-london-next-three-years-vs-patriots-2012

Well that figures, first game against Tom Brady in London.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Jan 31, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Had to add this one:
> 
> http://aol.sportingnews.com/nfl/story/2012-01-20/rams-playing-in-london-next-three-years-vs-patriots-2012
> 
> Well that figures, first game against Tom Brady in London.


i think the NFL is trying to do a nice thing but expanding their market but i think london is just a lil too far. its not practical to actually put a team in london (like i believe they want to do). 

i think the distance and time change makes it a deal breaker. 

the NFL would be better served to try and expand into canada or mexico imo. at least its more practical in terms of time change/distance. why not have a team in mexico city or something? kind of like how the MLB/NBA have done with Canadian teams.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 31, 2012)

themanwiththeplan said:


> i think the NFL is trying to do a nice thing but expanding their market but i think london is just a lil too far. its not practical to actually put a team in london (like i believe they want to do).
> 
> i think the distance and time change makes it a deal breaker.
> 
> the NFL would be better served to try and expand into canada or mexico imo. at least its more practical in terms of time change/distance. why not have a team in mexico city or something? kind of like how the MLB/NBA have done with Canadian teams.


Montreal Expos=failure
Toronto Blue Jays=failure
Raptors?=to be determined.

The NFL sucks, they are not trying to "do a nice thing"...only to make $$.

Canadians don't seem to embrace our professional sports culture very well, they destroy their own cities after losing hockey games, and Mexico is not an option.

The NFL wants a division in Europe, one in London, Madrid, perhaps Germany etc.


----------



## coughee420 (Feb 8, 2012)

GET RID OF FIELD GOALS.

I think the refs should have to have interviews from sports reporters directly after the game. They should be held accountable for bad calls like previously stated

YOUNGER refs please im tired of seeing old 60 year old men struggling to keep up with prime athletes. 1.) they are slow 2.) eye sight has diminished 3.) reflex's are non existent qb's use them as a screener for the middle of the field. 4.) less pride thinking their call is correct.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Feb 8, 2012)

coughee420 said:


> GET RID OF FIELD GOALS.
> 
> I think the refs should have to have interviews from sports reporters directly after the game. They should be held accountable for bad calls like previously stated
> 
> YOUNGER refs please im tired of seeing old 60 year old men struggling to keep up with prime athletes. 1.) they are slow 2.) eye sight has diminished 3.) reflex's are non existent qb's use them as a screener for the middle of the field. 4.) less pride thinking their call is correct.


good point. refs should get a better salary so it can be done as a "career" instead of a "side job" as most refs have well paying jobs that just do it for the love of the game. i think younger refs would help out on lots of things...other sports have younger refs...like basketball with all the back and fourth...same goes for soccer.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Feb 10, 2012)

I think they should do something about running down the clock in between plays! Drives me crazy... The last half of the 4th quarter is whatever team is winning running down the clock. BORING!


----------



## ...... (Feb 10, 2012)

there's so much shit that's wrong with the NFL lol I could go on and on.I think roger goodel needs to go,he's concerned about safety but that's what they get paid for.They wouldn't play if they were worried about getting hurt


----------

